
Blood Tests Can't Tell Who's Really Too Stoned to Drive - ohjeez
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/02/09/466147956/why-its-so-hard-to-make-a-solid-test-for-driving-while-stoned
======
bobby_9x
Well, You can have 2 beers, not be drunk, and still get a DUI (even though you
aren't too drunk to drive)

Everyone that wants weed legalized doesn't seem to want the responsibilities
that come along with it. The world just doesn't work that way.

~~~
thatcat
Everyone that wants prohibition to continue likes to manufacture necessities
and construct parallels that don't exist in the physical world.

If you look at the underlying differences in biochemistry and effects on
behaviour, I think you'll find that regulating cannabis with the tools made
for alcohol makes no sense.

